# Apple Cider Vinegar



## Bradenberry (Dec 26, 2010)

Do you use the regular ACV you can buy at Walmart, etc? Or do you use the unpasteurized ACV you would buy at a natural food store? Any feedback is appreciated!


----------



## julieq (Oct 12, 2008)

I'd love to be able to afford unpasteurized ACV for the horses and goats, but it's just too expensive. Be careful about introducing the ACV to your goat water buckets though. We recently had a new milk doe refuse to drink water for a couple of days after the addition of ACV. Her milk production went down to nothing before we figured it out. Had to totally clean out the bucket before she'd drink.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Yes, I just buy the regular ACV at Meijer's, wallmart, etc.

I would start out taking just a bucket of warm water with apple cider vinegar in it & see how the goats like it.
In the winter here all the water buckets because electric & bigger have some apple cider vinegar in them as it's too hard to clean them every single day & I'm not running 2 electric buckets for the boys & girls each.

In the summer though they get a regular water bucket & a ACV water bucket. They drink the ACV water 1st every time.


----------



## Becca (Mar 9, 2009)

I use the unpasteurized Apple Cider Vinegar. In NY, I get it at Wegmans..... Its about $7 for 32 ounces


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Jul 28, 2006)

I use the ACV from Wal-Mart. No place to buy it unpasturized out here where I am. All of the goat enjoy their ACV water.


----------



## Bradenberry (Dec 26, 2010)

Whew! Okay, good to know I don't have to buy the expensive stuff!! I've been giving them the ACV from Walmart & they love it! Thanks!


----------



## praieri winds (Apr 16, 2010)

we use the gv brand from walmart also because it was cheaper but will change to Heinz when this is all gone they claim to be all natural made in the USA walmart dosen't it does not say where it is made we also use the Heinz for ourselves 1 Tb in a glass of water with some honey sometimes


----------



## mrs.H (Mar 6, 2003)

ACV is often on sale at my local kroger cheaper than walmart. I'm a big sale and coupon nut.


----------



## The Tin Mom (Dec 30, 2008)

I am always learning something new...

ACV in the water? How much & why? I have never heard of this before.

Thanks for your patience!


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Jul 28, 2006)

ACV has a lot of beneficial properties, one of which is that it is suppose to help prevent UC in bucks and there is anecdotal evidence that when given for several weeks before breeding it can encourage the rate of doelings born by changing the ph of the breeding environment to make it more hospitable to female sperm. Not sure if it helping more doelings being conceived is true or not.

http://www.naturalark.com/natacv.html


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Jul 28, 2006)

Oh we put about a quarter of a cup in a three gallon bucket of water.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I put enough to make the water a golden color so depending on the size of your bucket will depend on the amount of ACV.

There is not enough acid in the ACV to keep a male goat from getting stones either so don't use this instead of Ammonium Chloride for your male goats. I've used apple cider vinegar for years now & still had a buck get UC a couple years ago.

Also mine get ACV water year around & last year all the kids born here were little bucklings! It didn't work for me in giving girls! But the year before was all girls & only 1 little buckling. I think that part is all just nature.


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Jul 28, 2006)

Backfourty said:


> Also mine get ACV water year around & last year all the kids born here were little bucklings! It didn't work for me in giving girls! But the year before was all girls & only 1 little buckling. I think that part is all just nature.


I agree, nature will do as nature will do.


----------



## Joe123 (Feb 24, 2008)

We only give our goats ACV during the winter time an our goats love it but we also give them nice warm water for them to drink.


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

If you want all the benefits, you really have to use the unpasturized. But the pasturized has some benefits and is better than nothing.
Be sure when you buy it from the grocery store that you check the label closely, some are "apple cider vinegar FLAVOURED".:shocked:


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

My goats can tell the difference in the Flavored stuff! I thought I was getting a Great deal at a small local grocery one time. Apple cider vinegar for like half what I was buying it from my regular store I shop. 
Well the goats wouldn't drink it, it was regular vinegar & flavored like Apple cider. I don't make that mistake anymore. My regular store doesn't carry the flavored stuff.


----------



## Joe123 (Feb 24, 2008)

Came back rereading my post on ACV an forgot to add I order my stuff from braggs or wifey does the ordering. She's the queen of ordering off the internet LOL... 

Even we enjoy the real stuff not the fake..Real better than Fake.. :happy0035:


----------

